

Yelp’s iPhone App 2.0 Officially Hits The App Store - CalmQuiet
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/15/yelps-new-and-improved-iphone-app-officially-hits-the-app-store

======
asimjalis
It is a nice little app but it has some limitations: I can only read the
reviews for restaurants that are near my current GPS location. So suppose I am
at work and want to look for a restaurant near my house — the Yelp app can’t
help me with that. Or suppose I want to check out restaurants in another city.
Again this is a scenario that the Yelp app doesn't currently support.

